# I wanna see Candy edited!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I would LOVE to see some of the stuff you guys can do / make! Here are some pictures of Candy, Candy Cane pictures by JillianAnn2008 - Photobucket

I think it is really awesome when people have pictures where one thing is in color, and the rest of the picture is black and white.. if someone could do that, I would love you forever! haha:lol:


Go crazy!


And if for some reason you cant save or copy the pictures from my photobucket, just tell me and I will post the pictures on here.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

oh right so like , say your horses face is like normal colour and then the background is black and white ? x


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I can try, but it'll have to be a little bit later.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm starting now, but I'm going to the beach so will have to finish later!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

oh, & I do that black & white thingy mabob.. so I'll do that on one of them if you want


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ill have a go and put it on here and see if im doign what ur saying


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hope that what u mean, hope u can see it well.
jackie x


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think its called Focal black and white or something... here is an example.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> hope that what u mean, hope u can see it well.
> jackie x



Yeahh! I love it! Do you think you could make anymore?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yeahh course, what pics tho ?
send me it thruu on here , so post them on here  
x
and what do u want written on it ?
x


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Any of these pictures, With just her name on it, Candy Cane

If you can, could you make her colored and the rest of the picture black and white?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

yeahh ill try but i dont know if the focal size will go for her whole body.
ill do all of them for u ?
x


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

That would be great! thanks!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here are the pics:
hope they work out well :


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I made one!  And yeah, it's called focal black and white.  I use it on like, all my edits. I'm OBSESSED.  Hope it's okay that I just wrote "Candy." I was obsessing over my new favorite feature- making the picture overlay the text (like the word "white" does with the fence?) AH! I LOVE IT!
here ya go, hope it's okay:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! I love them all!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

lol x


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Like these?









































I did these....they're of my horses. Is this what you mean?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

YEAH That is what I mean!! Do you think you could do some of Candy? If so, i have posted 3 pictures of her above.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

are mine Ok ? x


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I like them all. I just really want one done like equiniphile did. I am pretty sure you can only do that with Photoshop.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

oh right okay **** xx


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a go, hope you like it


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh I love that! It looks old fashion !


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

All very quick edits, sorry


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

JDI I love the focal black and whites!!!! Thanks so much


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want anything else done, let me know. I can also edit those down to Avatar size


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I am on my itouch right now so I can't post any 
more pictures right now, but when I find another good picture I want edited, I'll definitely let you know! I really appriciate it!


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Ohh I love that! It looks old fashion !


Thanks, i enjoyed making it!  i can do some more anytime, im fre all day!


----------

